# Hubba!Hubba!  For the Ladies



## CityGirl




----------



## Big Dog

CityGirl said:


>



I love the pig tails and the tong ..... er never mind!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh my my my my my!!
Slurp! LOL


----------



## FrancSevin

Oooooooooogle all you want girls.  The double standard reeks here.

Doesn't matter that he could be dumber that a box a rocks, smarter than Einstein, a total cad, or gay as a May pole.

Always for our bodies, never for our minds.


----------



## squerly

He's got a pretty long rope...


----------



## Big Dog

FrancSevin said:


> Oooooooooogle all you want girls.  The double standard reeks here.
> 
> Doesn't matter that he could be dumber that a box a rocks, smarter than Einstein, a total cad, or gay as a May pole.
> 
> Always for our bodies, never for our minds.


----------



## CityGirl

FrancSevin said:


> Oooooooooogle all you want girls. The double standard reeks here.
> 
> Doesn't matter that he could be dumber that a box a rocks, smarter than Einstein, a total cad, or gay as a May pole.
> 
> Always for our bodies, never for our minds.










squerly said:


> He's got a pretty long rope...


----------



## Leni

FrancSevin said:


> Oooooooooogle all you want girls. The double standard reeks here.
> 
> Doesn't matter that he could be dumber that a box a rocks, smarter than Einstein, a total cad, or gay as a May pole.
> 
> Always for our bodies, never for our minds.


 
I do believe that I've seen guys with their tongues hanging out over a piece of fluff with nice boobs.  It works both ways my friend.    No law says that we can't admire a nice male bod and he certainly has one.


----------



## pirate_girl

'twould be a pleasure to rub every rippled part of that masculine specimen..


----------



## FrancSevin

Leni said:


> I do believe that I've seen guys with their tongues hanging out over a piece of fluff with nice boobs. It works both ways my friend.  No law says that we can't admire a nice male bod and he certainly has one.


 
Fact is I know guys who would have their tongues hanging out ovr this hunk.

Not complaining.  Just commenting on the conditions of life here on planet Earth.

Eye candy is God's gift.  Enjoy it.


----------



## CityGirl

Ah, fellas, quit making a hubub of our hubba!hubba!  

Ladies, MORE hubba!hubba!, Please!


----------



## JEV

...and for the ladies who like muscular ladies...
















Sorry, but I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body.


----------



## pirate_girl

CityGirl said:


> Ladies, MORE hubba!hubba!, Please!



As you wish muh deah..


----------



## JEV




----------



## CityGirl

pirate_girl said:


> As you wish muh deah..
> 
> View attachment 63193


 Meow!


----------



## pirate_girl

CityGirl said:


> Meow!


LOL, ya welcome.
Really, that is eye candy, innit?

I prefer men with a little weight, some muscle still intact.. and brown eyes, a goatee..
Mmmmm.. ... Mmmhmmm!


----------



## EastTexFrank

CityGirl said:


>




Girls, girls, girls, please calm down.  That picture of me was taken over 40 years ago.  I don't look like or feel like that anymore.  

I've matured, grown into a whole human being, a caring person, not one totally preoccupied with my physical being.  I'm a happier, more content, spiritually grounded person these days, not one totally obsessed with sexual gratification.

Please no more.  It just brings back bad memories.


----------



## CityGirl

Feel free to post another pic of yourself back in your hubbahubba days, Frank. After all, you and others here, have a tendency to demand folks back up what they say with evidence. Bring on young Frank!


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

Meh.. he's too soft looking..

Now.. Jeffrey Dean Morgan?
Oh yes!!
Damn!!!!!!!!!!
I'd like to.. uhh.. emm...

Yeahhhhhhhh.....


----------



## lilnixon

And this is all I get!!  John walking up the stairs.
Sigh!!!!


----------



## lilnixon

Oh Wait I found his Halloween costume.


----------

